# Router TP-LINK WR941ND no enciende



## Oscar Ruiz (Abr 17, 2014)

Al transformador si le están llegando los 9v para alimentar el router pero no enciende, al abrir el router y medir el voltaje de alimentación directo en la tarjeta del circuito (en las paticas del conector de alimentación) me da 0v . 

En otras palabras, en la entrada del voltaje donde pienso que deberían medirse los 9v en la tarjeta, no los hay. 

Desoldé el conector a ver que tal y midiendo el conector en el aire, sólo con el transformador, si me dan los 9v. 

Gracias por su ayuda ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2014)

Parecería un corto en la plaqueta , a revisar los díodos y los capacitores electrolíticos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 17, 2014)

¿9 V? ¡Qué raro! El 842 y el 1043 andan con 12 V, el 741 con 9 V.
Si te vas a comprar un router nuevo, buscá el TL-WR1043ND V2
Nunca le vi sentido a pagar tan caro el 941, existiendo el 842 y el 3420 por menos plata.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2014)

Los que se alimentan con 9 V *suelen ser* de AC , así que les podés poner un 12 Vdc de cualquier polaridad , ya que tienen rectificación y filtrado propios


----------



## Oscar Ruiz (Abr 17, 2014)

Este transformador del WR941ND tiene una salida de 9VDC, ya viene rectificado del transformador, de hecho en el tester mido es en DC. el problema es que al conectar la alimentación, los 9VDC no aparecen cuando mido en los pines del conector en el circuito impreso.


----------

